# Personal DDNS (like dyndns) server

## trumee

Hi all,

I have a remote server which renews its ip address everyday due to ISP adsl policy. I have set up a dyndns account for that machine, but sometimes it takes quite some time for the dyndns to update.

Is it possible to setup a personal dynamic dns server rather than relying on dyndns? What will be needed to do something like that?

Cheers

----------

## msalerno

If you query the dyndns DNS servers directly does it show the new ip?  It's probably a DNS cache issue.   If you manage a web server just setup an hourly cron job on the server with a custom query string.  It's hackey, but easier than setting up a DNS server, allowing updates and securing it.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *trumee wrote:*   

> quite some time

 

Be more specific.

Are you running ddclient?

----------

## trumee

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

>  *trumee wrote:*   quite some time 
> 
> Be more specific.
> 
> Are you running ddclient?

 

No i have a buggy dyndns client embedded in an adsl router.

----------

## PaulBredbury

Then I would disable the buggy client, and run ddclient on the server.

----------

## msalerno

Have you queried the DNS servers directly?  It's the easiest test and will confirm if its a cache issue rather than a ddns client issue.

----------

## Anarcho

To hijack this thread, neverthless, even if it is working here, is there an easy way to implement a personal DDNS Service? I have all my domains running using bind so I have full control over the DNS servers.

----------

## boerKrelis

Some ideas on a dead simple private/personal dynamic DNS service here. Scroll down the page for code. It's a bit different from what dyndns offers.

----------

